# Driving across the country with 8 wk old pup



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

My puppy is 2 weeks and when she turns 8 weeks it am picking her up and driving from california to illinois with my brother..
It will be about two days of driving?
Does anyone have any experience with this or able to give tips and advice??


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. That's a lot of driving...for you and for a young pup.

Is there a particular reason you're against having the pup flown to you? A few hour flight is much less stressful on a pup than a two day drive--and there's less risk of disease since pups are required up to date vaccines to fly. Stopping at gas stations and rest areas, etc is incredibly risky for an 8wk puppy whose immune system is somewhat weakened and who is still very susceptible to parvovirus, parasites, and other diseases. 

If flying is completely out of the question, then I'd recommend crating the puppy during the trip. Not sure if the breeder has begun crate training or not. If he/she has, this should work well. If not, the puppy is likely to cry and that's not going to be fun on such a long trip. If absolutely necessary, I'd say you could put the puppy on the passenger floorboard space with your brother and yourself taking turns sitting with her between your feet. Obv the puppy will be less likely to get into trouble or use the bathroom in a more confined area. I don't like suggesting this because it's really not safe and you would likely lose the puppy in event of an accident. Also a good idea to bring toys and treats to keep the puppy amused. Please..when you stop for potty breaks--which should be pretty frequent--maybe a couple mins every hour or 90min, stop in an area that is NOT likely to have had other dogs frequenting. Do NOT stop at rest areas, gas stations, fast food restaurants, etc. Stop in areas that you feel pretty confident haven't been used by other dogs. You'll significantly lessen the likelihood of your puppy getting sick...

Hope others have some suggestions for you..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I drove 18 hours each way to get my puppy because shipping was unavailable due to weather conditions. He was crated and we made plenty of potty breaks and had zero issues


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd take lots of towels and some of those wipes you can buy at Petco or whatever. Buy bottled water, like in the gallon jugs so you arent putting all kinds of different things in him while your traveling. I'd probably feed him a little less then normal on the trip. Some kind of cleaner for the crate and rolls of paper towels. Something non-toxic and not too harsh. Simple Green or something?

I'd avoid rest stops and lawns, just let him potty on hard surfaces like parking lots. Plan on stopping a lot and taking longer then you thought.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

USMCvet said:


> My puppy is 2 weeks and when she turns 8 weeks it am picking her up and driving from california to illinois with my brother..
> It will be about two days of driving?
> Does anyone have any experience with this or able to give tips and advice??


I did this last year from So Fl to Ohio to bring a pup back. Its no big deal at all. I didn't even need a crate which I had with me. A cardboard box with blankets works as well. The pup most of the time sat on someones lap or laid on the floor or on a seat. Her favorite spot was laying on the center counsel. I was lucky she didn't cry once, not even in the hotel. This pup adjusted better than any dog I have ever had. Most be the tough working line mentality.

Just be prepared to pull over and stop for the pup to pee or poop fast. I agree with the other poster be careful where you walk it. I always went to non doggie areas


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I moved a pup from Oregon to Wyoming by car. We did have a visit with a friend in eastern Washington for a few days. 

Avoid rest stops with pup. Also, the on ramps even in rural areas are frequented by travelers with dogs so plan to drive a bit out of the way for a safe toilet stop.

I would prefer not to have a pup flown to me but I flew out to pick one up (Oregon to Arkansas). That worked great. I used a soft crate and she fit under the seat in front of me on the flight. I had piddle pads in the crate & changed the one she used as we changed planes at DFW. Didn't have much time so I snatched it out and dumped it in the trash as I grabbed the train to the next concourse. Worked fine.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would definitely crate the puppy during the drive. We had a 9 hour drive home with Dena from Oregon to the Bay Area. Rather than drive both ways, we flew up to Portland, rented an SUV and went to visit the breeder and meet Dena. We spent the night with my husband's aunt and uncle who live about a half hour away from the breeder, and then picked her up and drove home the next day. Tom drove the whole way, and I sat in the back seat next to the crate. I think we only stopped 2 or 3 times, but she didn't potty until we got home.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's do-able just be prepared for everything. My last pup came from quite far away. I had friends also getting a puppy so I provided the supplies (crate, bedding, leashes) and a gas card and they offered to bring my puppy back rather than both of us make trips. The puppies were quiet but they all did get carsick so I would bring old towels or something that can get thrown out along the way.


----------



## Sammiegirlgsd (Jul 23, 2014)

At 8 weeks you can fly with pup in the cabin. I recommend the sturdi bag to fit under seat. Waaaay less stressful than driving and much lower risk for picking up diseases. ( potty stops risky).


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

For potty stops: you can mix up a bleach solution to take with you & keep in a spray bottle. Saturate the area the pup is going to use for potty. To be really safe, you should wait 10 mins before letting puppy use that area.

Then wipe her paws with baby wipes before you put her back in her crate.


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the reply...
As far as flying goes...I'll be driving back because i am moving back..I get out of active duty military and have all my belongings including vehicle...I just don't feel comfortable her flying without me..
What I was think is it to have the whole back seat of my truck all to her self if me or my brother can't hold her..I will put something to block her from falling off the seat... I'll have one side of the back seat with one of those pee pads and the other sideee a dog bed with a blanket and toys..
It may be a small set back in potty training but it will only be a couple days...

I am set on driving...but I want to keep thr puppies safety a priority for this trip..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why not a crate, then?


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

I could do that but it's a 30 hr drive 
I don't know how I or her would feel about her being in their so much


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Agree with using a crate. Much safer for the pup, especially if there is an accident. Since you will be stopping frequently with a pup, she won't be confined to the crate for to long a stretch.

Also agree with NOT using rest areas, exit and entrance ramps for potty breaks, nor travel centers. Way to much exposure to what strange dogs have left behind, because your pup won't be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I've never NOT used crates, just not safe or practical to have a puppy wandering. I've traveled a lot with my dogs, not just to get puppies but we've made several 7-9hour trips in one day, and then back again. Dogs are always crated. If they need to potty or stretch, we stop and take care of that. The puppy would not be in a crate for 30 hours straight, you would need potty, food, gas yourself. An 8 week old puppy is like a human baby in a car seat, they are a baby and sleep a lot anyway so they don't need freedom to get into trouble and make messes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If I take one of the dogs to the vet (5 minute drive in town), or to one of the various off leash parks we go to for play we don't use crates. It would be a pain to break down Keefer's sleeping crate (which you have to do to get it through the doorway of the bedroom) and carry it out to the SUV each time we took the dogs anywhere. I have a smaller sized car crate for Halo that fits in my little Audi A3 wagon, and she rides crated to and from flyball practice and to tournaments. I just feel safer having her confined for travel, since I'm usually leaving super early in the morning and then driving home after a long exhausting day.


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

Again thanks for everyone's help and advice,
So sounds like most people agree that while driving she should be crated...
How lomg should I expect the drive to be then if it's originally 30 hrs?

Maybe I should just send her through the plane, which is a service my breeder does offer...
It'd make me really nervous though especially not having all vaccinations..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Where are you picking her up from - near the starting point of your trip? 

I don't think it would add a lot to your trip to bring her with you, I think we only stopped two or three times on our 10 hour drive from Oregon, basically whenever we needed a potty break or to get gas. She slept a lot of the time, so being in the crate wasn't a big deal.


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm picking her up east of Los Angeles...and head straight for illinois..

Perhaps the breeder may also have some advice..this will be my first GSD so I want to do it right lol


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

USMCvet said:


> I'm picking her up east of Los Angeles...and head straight for illinois..
> 
> Perhaps the breeder may also have some advice..this will be my first GSD so I want to do it right lol


Its not a big deal, I would not stress over it and just take a nice road trip. Like I said I did it So Fl to Ohio. As long as someone is with you its easy. I brought a crate and a large box with me and never used either.


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

Makes me feel more confident to see people who have had successful experience.

Perhaps after the drive I will have some good advice in the future who's in the position I am now and I'll probably learn from mistakes as well (I just won't settle for safety mistakes)

I didn't even think about how most stops right off exits have had questionable dogs...I will definitely be very careful where I bring my pup. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a great trip...I drove from Chi-town to Seattle and back to see my son (who was at ft Lewis) with a 2 week old baby..and my daughter...and a dog..we stayed off the main highways, took US 2 across. Had a great time, had to stop to feed about every 3-4 hours, people were fantastic, helpful and thrilled to offer suggestions, advice, even meals! Loved the journey almost as much as the reunion in Seattle.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When my dog Chama was 11 weeks old I drove from Albuquerque to Madison, WI. She was in the back of my truck (covered by a topper) with my german shepherd, Massie. She did great--road like a champ and was an excellent traveller for the entire 14+ years of her life. 

We didn't stop at rest areas (because she hadn't had all of her vaccinations) but instead stopped and walked, etc. on country roads along the way.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Two weeks? Yeesh! I made it from Kentucky to California in three days. Though I don't recommend it. 

Keep raw meat bones in a cooler and give them to crated pup... lifesaver. 

Paper towels, baby wipes, benadryl, trash bags, cleaning solution. All of those are lifesavers.


----------

